# New War Gamers Auction Site



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

http://miniaturebids.com/

Surprised it hasn't already been mentioned!

And it's FREE, FREE, FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

No listing fees, or final value fees k::grin:


----------

